# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  wenn mich mal jemand treffen möchte...

## Willi Wacker

...hier bin ich anzutreffen...

http://www.goingtomyhometown.com/RG_poster_2009.jpg

----------


## Robert

Allein, oder mit Anhang?

----------


## Willi Wacker

...mit 2 Kumpels aus der Schwitz
wir treffen uns in Dublin am Airport

meine Angetraute soll mich nich in betrunkenem Zustand sehen   :: 
ein Mann braucht auch mal ein bischen Freiraum für sich selbst    ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wie die Zeit vergeht   ::

----------


## schiene

sach mal Willi,ist in Irland das Essen wirklich so schlecht wie mir viele sagten???

----------


## Willi Wacker

> sach mal Willi,ist in Irland das Essen wirklich so schlecht wie mir viele sagten???


...ja Schiene, is Scheisse
deshalb trinken wir ja auch hauptsächlich   :cool:

----------


## Willi Wacker

...back from Irland

----------


## Didi-K

> ...back from Irland


... und? ... hat dich jemand getroffen?   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...nicht zwischen die Augen   ::  

und du hast dich ja nich zu erkennen gegeben

sonst alte Kumpels die man so in den Jahren kennen gelernt hat 
waren ja mittlerweile das 4 X dort, so trifft sich halt Creme de la Creme    :cool:

----------


## Didi-K

> und du hast dich ja nich zu erkennen gegeben


Kein Wunder, unter so vielen Irren falle ich eben nicht auf ...   ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Kein Wunder, unter so vielen Irren falle ich eben nicht auf ...


...ich hoffe Hong hat das in der kürze der zeit noch nich so richtig mitbekommen   ::

----------


## Didi-K

[quote=Willi Wacker]


> Kein Wunder, unter so vielen Irren falle ich eben nicht auf ...


...ich hoffe Hong hat das in der kürze der zeit noch nich so richtig mitbekommen   :: [/quote:1i5g1s8f]
iwo   ::

----------

